
Iranian hackers hacking VPN servers to plant backdoors in companies globally - LogicRiver
https://www.zdnet.com/article/iranian-hackers-have-been-hacking-vpn-servers-to-plant-backdoors-in-companies-around-the-world/
======
notlukesky
VPNs and RDPs are unfortunately not enough to secure the network. I work for
an SI where we integrate SAASPASS 2FA to all sorts of VPNs and RDPs. There are
other vendors who also support VPN integrations with 2FA like RSA etc....

The perimeter is becoming obsolete and IAM and 2FA is necessary both outside
AND in the network all the time. Of course usability of 2FA is paramount to
mass adoption in the company. Access control policies also come in handy.

~~~
SahAssar
You posted similar comments before and I asked you for a comment on your
affiliation with saaspass here, but got no reply, any chance you will get to
that?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22173634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22173634)

It might be good to clear this up.

